# DVLA tells dad 'no' to colander on his head in driving licence photo



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2015)

A DAD who wants to wear a colander on his head in his driving licence photo has been told no by Swansea's DVLA.

Ian Harris, 51, is a member of the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster.

Followers of the 'religion' are known as Pastafarians and revere the pasta strainer as a religious garment, hence why Mr Harris would like to wear his on his head.

The Brighton man says it is equivalent to Muslim women being pictured in hijabs, but he had already had his application rejected once by the DVLA and is now trying again.

http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...ving-licence/story-26302556-detail/story.html


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 9, 2015)

Very Good


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 9, 2015)

It's rarely a good idea to strain yourself.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 9, 2015)

"The Pastafairians"


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 9, 2015)

It's obviously a very Holey object.


----------



## MacG3 (Apr 9, 2015)

He must find the whole process draining


----------



## zuludog (Apr 10, 2015)

This has a more serious side

The Pastafarians are usually atheists, humanists, and so on who are using this to point out the bias in favour of religion, and unequal treatment of atheists and other religions

Their point is that if a Moslem woman is allowed to wear a head covering when everyone else, including Christians have to leave their head bare then that is discrimination on the grounds of race, religion, or gender, or a combination of all three. They are not anti - Moslem, but this is a classic example, and Pastafarians see this as as the thin end of the wedge, where religious equality and tolerance has come to mean preferential treatment.

By adopting colanders and worshiping the God of the Flying Spaghetti Monster they are illustrating the obvious discrepancy - who is the DVLA or anybody else to say what people should believe, and so apply different standards when we should all be governed by the same rules?

The Pastafarians use similar tactics against Christians  over treatment of Sundays, when they (the Christians) wish not only to do as they wish on that day, but also insist that others - atheists, for example. do the same

And similarly with all religions. After all, atheists do not insist that others stop believing, so why should, for example, people go round knocking on your door and try to get you to do so?


----------



## Monica (Apr 10, 2015)

I thought it was funny.....

but well said zuludog


----------



## zuludog (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes, it's funny, and such things are deliberately intended to be ludicrous, but they illustrate a much more serious problem.

Since the signing of the Magna Carta in 1215 the basic and underlying principle of British society and its judicial system has been that no-one is above the law

The real problem was that the government in all its forms failed to uphold that principle which ultimately allowed all the child & sex abuse incidents in Rotheram and other cities, where the authorities failed to take legitimate action against the suspects for fear of being accused of racism.


----------



## David H (Apr 10, 2015)

I guess it doesn't hold much water - the colander that is!


----------



## MacG3 (Apr 11, 2015)

he's almost pasta point of no return, perhaps he should penne a letter to his MP?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 15, 2015)

Some good points but full of holes


----------

